# Giga-Tuttminx



## AlexMaass (Apr 29, 2013)

I was on the twisty puzzles forum when I saw news on there about a guy named Ray Bruner who just completed a Giga-Tuttminx.

I hope this design gets improved on and mass-produced soon.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 29, 2013)

That's pretty intense. Amazing that he actually made it - I'd certainly not want to have to solve it though! XD


----------



## Nihahhat (Apr 29, 2013)

Giga-Tuttminx? Pshh, where's the Peta-Tuttminx?

Seriously though, that is one heck of a puzzle. I hope it gets mass produced


----------



## uniacto (Apr 29, 2013)

Nihahhat said:


> Giga-Tuttminx? Pshh, where's the Peta-Tuttminx?
> 
> Seriously though, that is one heck of a puzzle. I hope it gets mass produced



it'd probably be really really expensive :/


----------



## Patrick M (Apr 29, 2013)

How many sides does a tuttminx have again?! Obv not enough, so add another layer haha


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Apr 29, 2013)

32 sides, a truncated icosahedron (aka soccer ball or buckyball)


----------



## ultimate enemy (Apr 29, 2013)

Hopefully he can work on mechanics a bit more. Looks a little unstable.

But I want one


----------



## RayBruner13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting this on here AlexMaass. I love the interest in the puzzle.
For those of you commenting on the mechanics. It is a little unstable and hard to turn on some faces because it is all hand made. There are 756 parts and none of them are printed. They are all cast and hand sanded one at a time.
I used smoothcast 321 and spent I have no idea how many hours making it.
For a handmade prototype I am very pleased with how well it works so far.

Thank you to everyone who has watched.


----------



## RayBruner13 (Apr 29, 2013)

As an afterthought. I have designed the tera tuttminx as well. I havent started the build on it yet though. That will be a monster.


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2013)

I need to change my pants now...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 29, 2013)

RayBruner13 said:


> As an afterthought. I have designed the tera tuttminx as well. I havent started the build on it yet though. That will be a monster.


Considering the tera tuttminx has 2.3 times as many non-fixed-center pieces as the giga (1590 compared to 690) I have a feeling you might be better off getting most of it printed... I don't even want to imagine how much time you already spent just physically producing the pieces.


----------



## stoic (Apr 29, 2013)

Woah. That is a beast of a puzzle!


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 29, 2013)

holy....


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 29, 2013)

RayBruner13 said:


> Thanks for posting this on here AlexMaass. I love the interest in the puzzle.
> For those of you commenting on the mechanics. It is a little unstable and hard to turn on some faces because it is all hand made. There are 756 parts and none of them are printed. They are all cast and hand sanded one at a time.
> I used smoothcast 321 and spent I have no idea how many hours making it.
> For a handmade prototype I am very pleased with how well it works so far.
> ...


You're welcome Ray .


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow...just wow.

When we all thought the 11x11 was big, along came the Petaminx.

Peta-Tuttminx may just top that by quite a way soon!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2013)

looks awesome


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 30, 2013)

i would not enjoy solving that one bit. it is pretty cool that it has been created though.


----------



## RayBruner13 (May 1, 2013)

Here are a few of the pictures of the puzzle.
Dimentions are Height 140.9 mm Width 146.8 mm Length 144.4 mm


----------

